# Can goats get chapped lips??  -- Possible soremouth?  :(



## themrslove (Mar 30, 2011)

I know this is so completely random...but one of my little bucklings looks like his mouth is getting irritated.  I thought I was getting an outbreak of soremouth in two of my bucklings so they were isolated two days ago.  The one that looked worse has one big scab on his nostril/upper lip (just on one side) and the other baby just has some scaly looking skin on his lips.  I keep seeing them licking the areas and it seems to be making dryer and more irritated.  

The problem isn't spreading to any other area or getting any bigger (nor does it really look like true soremouth from pictures I have seen) so I am tentatively leaning away from that...so I was thinking that it had to be something else!  Any ideas, fellow goat friends?  

Thanks!


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 31, 2011)

It sure sounds like soremouth.  I don't know of anything else that could cause it.  
Are they nursing off of anyone?  If so, I'd check that udder.


----------



## themrslove (Mar 31, 2011)

They aren't nursing and we have checked all the other goats for any bumps or scabs...nothing.  We haven't had a new addition to our herd in two months.  (These were the two newest, the one who has it worse arrived 3 months ago, the other a little over 2 months)  No one new on our property and no one within about 5 miles that even has goats so I'm not sure where they could have picked it up!  

The symptoms didn't start until about 3 days ago now so ugh!  Should I just treat it like it is soremouth and just hope that clears it up?


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 31, 2011)

That's probably what I'd do.... 
Good luck!


----------

